# New Fish



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Picked up a dozen of these yesterday:


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah, Wow, they're well nice.
What type?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

aww. they're adorable!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Their F2 N. Paracyps, from lake Tang. They are still stressed just wait til they are fully colored up! Just flors. blue lateral lines.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice new additions mp!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

MP, what size tank are they in?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

29g, with 5 1" Syno. Multi's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

cool!  do you have any pics of the synos?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some more pics:


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Keep me in mind when they decide to produce ofspring, they would go great in my 55 Tang.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Looking good Marti


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

how big do they grow?


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

how big do they grow? and can i a picture of the whole tank?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are nice! likey, likey


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow they are really pretty!! What kind of fish are they anyways?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Their a african from lake tang.:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1478

called: _Paracyprichromis nigripinnis_


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a nice pic my buddy worked up for me, i'm still learning how to do this stuff:


----------



## Chastney (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW!!!

cute fish!! great pics too


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I really want some of those!!!!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Aww They are too cute!


----------

